# Best IK for bigger waters



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Scott Nelson said:


> Once again, I am overthinking options. What is the best IK for bigger waters?


The same IK that treats you the best in normal water, IMO. If I went to the Grand with a duckie, I'd bring my Force or my Lynx because I can control them, move fast, and am familiar with them. Foot brace and thigh straps are a must, handles on the under side or a flip strap are a good idea.

Take a huge Outfitter style boat on a high volume run, and I bet you'll actually swim more!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Ugly ducky!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Ugly ducky!


Have you paddled one? I see them beatering everywhere I go and wonder how manueuverable they actually are.


----------



## Scott Nelson (Apr 16, 2015)

Randaddy said:


> Have you paddled one? I see them beatering everywhere I go and wonder how manueuverable they actually are.


I have rented one twice from Golden River. I normally paddle a Lynx and love it. They are not as maneuverable but they are extremely forgiving. I am not sure what you mean by "beatering"


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Scott Nelson said:


> I have rented one twice from Golden River. I normally paddle a Lynx and love it. They are not as maneuverable but they are extremely forgiving. I am not sure what you mean by "beatering"


I mean everywhere I run hard whitewater in a duck, Upper Gauley, Upper Yough, Arkansas River, etc. I see people swimming out of that boat. Swimming for their lives! So either it's a boat that beaters buy, or it sucks. Probably a little bit of both. I wouldn't count on thigh straps helping you control a barge like that - look at decades of hard kayak design and you'll notice that nothing ever took that shape...


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I have a regular aire one. I thought they where the only class v ducky lol!! Maybe just the guy who makes them can paddle it? I wouldn’t take mine on the gauley!!! Lol


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Pinchecharlie said:


> I have a regular aire one. I thought they where the only class v ducky lol!! Maybe just the guy who makes them can paddle it? I wouldn’t take mine on the gauley!!! Lol


I've paddled the Force, Thrillseeker, and the NRS MaverIK on the Gauley, at lower and full fall release flows. You will not see me in a Cronin in Lost Paddle...


----------



## gbheron (May 2, 2021)

NRS Maverik. If you can find one.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

gbheron said:


> NRS Maverik. If you can find one.


I MISS THAT BOAT!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

What waters bigger than the upper gauley or yough in a ik? Seems like your dialed!? Isn’t anything left you haven’t paddled? Maybe the wing one? Lol . Can’t wait till I can say I ran all that stuff!


----------



## gbheron (May 2, 2021)

Randaddy said:


> I MISS THAT BOAT!


I called NRS post COVID/supply chain issue era and asked about it. They said they were still making them for outfitters but pulled them from the website due to a lack of materials and supplies but they’d eventually bring them back for retail. That was a while ago but here’s hoping!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

gbheron said:


> I called NRS post COVID/supply chain issue era and asked about it. They said they were still making them for outfitters but pulled them from the website due to a lack of materials and supplies but they’d eventually bring them back for retail. That was a while ago but here’s hoping!


Well that's really good to know since I'm an outfitter and we spend a fortune over there! I'm calling Gator tomorrow.


----------



## gbheron (May 2, 2021)

Randaddy said:


> Well that's really good to know since I'm an outfitter and we spend a fortune over there! I'm calling Gator tomorrow.


Good luck! I hope that is still the case. I’d be curious to know if they’re still in production at all and what the future of the Maverik is. Maybe if enough people ask, they’ll bring it back online.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

The bigger issue then the actual boat may be skill level. Once you get up to bigger water the skill level it takes is significant. We had some experience IK folks on Desolation last week, and they still skipped the bigger, more complex rapids. Middle Fork or Grand are definitely next level in an IK. Also important in big water is the balance of your cargo I have found.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I paddled hard shell kayaks for decades, had to switch to IK's in 2013, I have a thrillseeker that Attila helped me set up. Closest to a hard shell I have found. Also purchased Aire solo outfitter, then a tandem outfitter. Both outfitters have been excellent. Thrillseeker is my choice for the semi hard stuff which is all I do these days. Outfitters for anything else. Easy to paddle and fun solo or tandem in the outfitters.


----------



## billhoblitzell (Mar 20, 2017)

Thrillseeker +10 (if you can get on the list for one


----------



## Daryl (Apr 16, 2013)

Scott. Shame on you for asking. You've seen my SOAR in action and while I haven't paddled many true IKs do believe there isn't much it couldn't handle. Just ran it through 7s and 8s in the Grand Canyon and had a blast without incident. 

The key is the low seat that is securely strapped and a footbar so I can straighten my legs against both points and feel lodged in. Can even hip check the dang thing with a stroke to tee up the big crashing waves. No thigh straps.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I do not have a SOAR, did attempt to buy one off the website some years ago but never got back from SOAR till I had spent the money on an Aire Outfitter tandem which was the closest thing I found at the time for me to paddle solo loaded with multi night gear and tandem for fun day trips.

But I have 4 close paddle buds who have the big SOAR models.

One went down the grand canyon no issues 
One has been on numerous trips more or less class 2 western rivers with two people and quite a load (kitchen box and water) and kept up pretty easy with several of us in canoes.
One is used as a fishing rig by a bud living in Boise Area and he really enjoys it.
One used by a couple on multiday western river trips that I have been on as well (Smith and Main Salmon recently). They handled the big drops on the main just as well as those of us in round rafts but they are excellent long time boaters.

Bottom line I have 4 friends that use the SOAR 16's on all kinds of rivers and trips and they all are happy with them. I wanted a SOAR myself but due to poor communication did not buy one and it is too late in the game for me too spend the money at this time.

Based on my boating experience if you want a sporty inflatable kayak the ThrillSeeker would be my recommendation if you want either a solo or tandem load carry boat one of the SOAR models would be my recommendation. Both are in demand these days and I rarely see used ones for sale.


----------



## VailGeek (Jun 26, 2021)

Beater here... I've got two ugly duckies and they serve my purpose. I've got more experience in my 12ft two man version and can solo it with gear, but I'm also a190lb guy, who paddles on average several days a week during the summer, so I'm feeling strong right now. I recently bought a 9ft Ugly Ducky and hope to get it out this weekend for only the second time. I'm going to try and knock down 60 miles of the Upper Colorado. It seems fast so I'm guessing I'll be able to do it if the weather cooperates.


----------

